# Genuine Fractals 6 Pro with LR plugin



## TerryM (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone using the above? Just upgraded to 6 and the plugin gets error. Just wondering if anyone else is using this software?


----------



## RonBor (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm using the latest version of onOne GF and it works fine.  All it really does, though, is dump you into Photoshop and the plugin runs from there.


----------



## TerryM (Mar 7, 2009)

RonBor said:


> I'm using the latest version of onOne GF and it works fine.  All it really does, though, is dump you into Photoshop and the plugin runs from there.



Are you Win XP, Lightroom 2.2, or 2.3 , and Genuine Fractals 6 Pro?  I get this error:  An internal error has occured: [ string "GFMenu.lua"]:55: attempt to index local 'fp' (a nil value)


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 7, 2009)

I suggest you report it to OnOne Software the makers of this linker. I say _Linker_ as it is not really a plugin...


----------



## TerryM (Mar 7, 2009)

Denis Pagé said:


> I suggest you report it to OnOne Software the makers of this linker. I say _Linker_ as it is not really a plugin...



Thanks, I did Denis.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 7, 2009)

I guess technically it's an export plugin or external editor.


----------



## mcv (Jun 16, 2009)

Could someone enlighten me please, in order to use this plugin, do I HAVE to have Photoshop? I only have Lightroom 2.3


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jun 16, 2009)

mcv said:


> Could someone enlighten me please, in order to use this plugin, do I HAVE to have Photoshop? I only have Lightroom 2.3


I don't think so. But you can download a demo from onOne Software's GenuineFractals 6 Pro product page...

EDIT: If you look at the bottom of the product page, an asterisk beside Lightroom's checkmark indicate a need for Photoshop. But for most of the functionalities of the program, neither Photoshop nor Lightroom seem to be needed if you use it as a standalone program.


----------



## mcv (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Denis.
I tried to install it and unfortunately it wouldn't as it said it couldn't find the Photoshop.exe file. Meh.

May get PS Elements but seems daft that I have to buy another program just to use GF. I know it's a plugin but other vendors supply both a plugin and a standalone version, eg. Noise Ninja, PT Lens.


----------



## TerryM (Jun 16, 2009)

mcv said:


> Could someone enlighten me please, in order to use this plugin, do I HAVE to have Photoshop? I only have Lightroom 2.3



Yes, you do. The plugin provides the ability while in lightroom to select a image and open in PS with the onOne software plugin open. 

The lightrooom plugin still does not work. Has not for several months.


----------

